# Rinnegan Obito vs EMS Sasuke



## Hachibi (Sep 14, 2014)

Location: VotE
Distance: 20 meters
Knowledge: Sasuke know everything about Kamui, Obito know about PS.
Mindset: BL for Sasuke, IC for Obito
Restriction: Edo Jin, Gedo Mazo and PS are a last resort.

Bonus Scenario: Plot Armor On.

Discuss

Sasuke's PS has Madara's feat btw


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Obito summons Gedo Mazo to punch Sasuke's PS in the face.

He either just waits it out, phasing through attacks until Sasuke is exhausted, or tries to phase into his PS and warp Sauce to box dimension.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 14, 2014)

Sasuke loses, he doesn't have the stones for this kind of fight, he'd get tired too easily.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 14, 2014)

If Sasuke can apply enough pressure for five continuous minutes using his perfect _Susanoo_ then Obito won't be have an opening to go tangible and warp him. He'll die once he runs out of time. The bijuu Obito has would get stomped just as easily as Naruto stomped them, or probably even easier. Obito has one chance to warp Sasuke with _Izanagi_ once _Kamui_ runs out after five minutes, but Sasuke's very familiar with _Izanagi_. He definitely has the reflexive feats to react to Obito's _Kamui_, and between enton and _Chidori Nagashi_, he has a chance to mount some defense if Obito makes it close enough to warp him. Obito's only chance at out-muscling Sasuke would be to revive the Juubi, but I don't believe he could protect _Gedo Mazou_ from perfect _Susanoo_ long enough. I think Sasuke could spam him to death with high difficulty.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

How could Sasuke throw out a continuous assault for 5 minutes straight?

are you high?

Tobi just needs a second or less than that to phase back in


----------



## joshhookway (Sep 16, 2014)

Didn't One eye MS Obito casually toy with Sasuke and use him like a pawn?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 16, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> Didn't One eye MS Obito casually toy with Sasuke and use him like a pawn?


That was also a foolhardy MS Sasuke, plus it's not like Rinnegan Obito is vastly different then MS Obito.


----------



## joshhookway (Sep 16, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> That was also a foolhardy MS Sasuke, plus it's not like Rinnegan Obito is vastly different then MS Obito.



it's not EMS Sasuke is vastly different then MS Sasuke. Both sasukes are just susanoo spammers.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> it's not EMS Sasuke is vastly different then MS Sasuke. Both sasukes are just susanoo spammers.


Nonsense.

Sasuke's level of manipulation about Enton vastly improved during the War along with his Susano'O and the amount of time where he can use both techniques. He was seen to be fairly tired after using Susano'O and Amaterasu at the same time against Danzo while he killed several Juubi mini-clones, attacked the Juubi, even fought Kabuto before all of that and he never showed a single sign of fatigue.


----------



## Puppetry (Sep 16, 2014)

The World said:


> How could Sasuke throw out a continuous assault for 5 minutes straight?



Sasuke has used this tactic before against Danzō. Albeit, Obito's _jutsu_ is much faster, thereby requiring a greater degree of pressure from Sasuke, but his stamina hasn't been much of an issue since acquiring Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 17, 2014)

Obito would win more times then not imo. Sasuke doesn't have many wide AoE jutsu which would force Obito to use Kamui for five minutes straight and without such Sasuke's gonna have a problem taking out Obito due to his speed of attacks not being fast enough for the most part. After a decent amount of time Obito's gonna get in close eventually and suck up Sasuke to boxland.


----------



## ARGUS (Sep 18, 2014)

Obito wrecks him 

 - Sasuke lacks any counter to kamui, all of his attacks are rendered useless through intangbility as obito simply proceeds to warp him off


----------



## Empathy (Sep 25, 2014)

The World said:


> How could Sasuke throw out a continuous assault for 5 minutes straight?
> 
> are you high?
> 
> Tobi just needs a second or less than that to phase back in



With his perfect _Susanoo_ stomping and slashing at him for five-minutes, I guess. If Madara can fire continuous _Bijuudamas_ supplemented by perfect _Susanoo_ swords to combat with _Mokuton: Shin Suusenju_ for an extended period, then I don't see why Sasuke couldn't apply five-minutes of unstoppable pressure long enough to not give Obito a chance to warp away. Once the other bijuu are out of the way, he can downgrade to lesser _Susanoo_ forms and _Amaterasu_ if stamina is called into question.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 26, 2014)

Applying pressure to Obito for five continuous minutes is a more daunting task then I think most realize. For instance, Obito could simply go intangible and go underground and either find a crevice in the ground or pop up behind, say, a rock and then warp away. Konan's situation was unique because there was literally no where for Obito to go and Izanagi was a must to save his bacon.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm surprised this thread was brought back


----------



## Empathy (Sep 26, 2014)

I usually take a while to get back to replies, cause I'm not that active. I'll probably end up bumping a few more threads I owe a rebuttal to later, when I've got more free time. 

I thought about Obito phasing into the ground, and The Format's right about Konan's unique circumstances being an isolated incident. I figure slashes that damage mountain ranges from miles away would cause enough wide-spread damage to the ground that Obito wouldn't have anywhere safe to phase to if Sasuke unleashes a continuous, perfect _Susanoo_ onslaught for most of the duration. Sasuke could end up exhausting himself beforehand, which is why I think the fight is actually really close.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 26, 2014)

Sasuke was able to react go and nearly hit Juubito. I'd say he can hit Obito before the latter phases.


----------



## ceralux (Sep 26, 2014)

The only reason why Obito was even able to be hit was because of Kakashi also having Kamui...
Before discovering that they were linked, Kakashi, Gai, Naruto and Bee couldn't even hit him.
Obito is extremely broken. 
Unless his opponent has a Space-Time Jutsu or Kamui, I don't see him being defeated..


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 26, 2014)

Not even bijuu mode naruto with back-up could catch obito with extensive knowledge on his kamui and needed to assist a walking kamui counter just to get a good blow on him. 

Sasuke can wave his swords around all he want but if it's not faster than kamui then the only other choice is to box him in for 5 min...something sasuke will not be doing to a obito on his A-game. 

But seeing as sasuke could track juubito movements for a bit obito will need to either outlast since running up and grabbing him is out of the question. Obito extreme diff because PS or susanoo and amaterasu in general will be harder to spam that obito's never shown to tire him, no eye bleed needed kamui spam. Sasuke may have madara's weapons in this scenario but not his chakra pool.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 26, 2014)

I sincerely doubt he can maintain a steam of consecutive attacks for 5 minutes straight. 

I'd go with Obito here as he has Gedo Mazo to distract Sasuke from "attacking him for 5 straight minutes" along with his Edo Jins that would clearly negate that possibility, outside of nuking him with bijuudamas.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 26, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> I sincerely doubt he can maintain a steam of consecutive attacks for 5 minutes straight.
> 
> I'd go with Obito here as he has Gedo Mazo to distract Sasuke from "attacking him for 5 straight minutes" along with his Edo Jins that would clearly negate that possibility, outside of nuking him with bijuudamas.



Edo jins restricted.


----------

